

Ask HN: why is it so hard to find dedicated programmers? - musiic703

I am building a tech startup which I have program a website on my own and have finish it and now in the process of launching it soon and start rolling.  I have found a couple of programmers to join me on this adventure. But it seems things get in their way. And they lose focus on the startup. Why is this task do hard? And does a startup really need co-founders?
======
digitalWestie
Programmer here. A bit more context about your situation would be helpful.

How many of them are there? How long have you been working with them? How long
is it before they lose focus before you need to re-motivate them?

------
musiic703
I am not Currently paying. Money does speak so im have to try to start paying
I guess. At the moment it is hard since I have no money at the moment.

------
schoash
You should motivate them enough which also means compensating them well. Else
you will end up searching for new developers over and over.

------
freework
What do you mean by "things get in their way"? Are you paying them?

------
infinii
Why is it so hard to find fair, grateful, appreciative employers?

------
devb0x
motivate, lead, pay.

